# Period or positive preggo test - just give me one!!!



## SilverFair

It's been 5 weeks and 5 days since my miscarriage on Nov. 30th. Still no period and my first pregnancy test since my m/c said negative this morning. I'm feeling totally frustrated and depressed. I don't know what my body is doing and I just want to get pregnant again! My hcg level was at 1252 the day after my m/c, 14 two weeks later and 3 two weeks after that (one month and 2 days after my m/c). It's been 1 week and 3 days since I got my <5 hcg results. My husband and I haven't been actively trying again, but we haven't been preventing it either. I've heard most women should get their period within 4-6 weeks after their miscarriage. I only bled for 5 days after the m/c so it was like a period, but if my hcg wasn't down to less than 5 until Dec. 30th, would I not ovulate until after that? I'm going crazy waiting for either my period to come or a positive pregnancy test. I just want one or the other, not this in between / unknown stuff. *sigh* I'm trying hard to be patient. I keep thinking - it's a new year and a fresh start - but it's so easy to get caught up in the negative emotions. I miss my baby. It's not that I want to replace her/him, but I want to be a mom -- the one most important thing in my life and it's the only one I've never been able to accomplish... yet. I don't know if I'm really asking anything here, but I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that things will work out eventually. I know that, but it doesn't hurt to be reminded. I guess I also just wonder what other women's experiences have been waiting for their first period or positive preggo test. Thanks for listening.


----------



## amalka

l am sorry for your lost. l had a mc 20 days ago and waiting for period too. l think that if you want to start straight away than you should start trying. they say that it is better to wait only because it will be easier to know the due date but some people start straight away and do not have a problem. l hope this help and you have BFP soon. take care.


----------



## sounder

i am sorry for your loss. i had a d&c on november 30th and am still waiting too - i had some light bleeding on dec.23rd for four days, but not sure if it was AF or residual from the pregnancy - would be unusual for me to have a 23 day cycle instead of 28. we have been ttc again, but without having a 'real' AF yet, i don't know where i am in my cycle. i have been using opk but haven't had a positive. it is all so frustrating - having a wanted pregnancy end and then waiting weeks or months before being able to try again. i cannot offer any reassurance as i have had three mmc and one termination due to anencephaly - but keep healthy, keep trying and hopefully you will be pregnant again soon. your body will get back on track and perhaps the time between is to allow you to grieve and heal.


----------



## SilverFair

Not knowing what's going on with my body is so incredibly frustrating. All I want to do is know I'm healthy and start trying again, but I can't even have that. I'm still waiting for my period - 6w1d now. I've had some _very_ light brown discharge only when wiping over the past 2 days (not enough to wear anything), but still nothing substantial. I'm just trying to get through the next few days and will re-test on Sunday. (I had a negative test last Sunday.) If it's still negative and I still don't have my period, I plan to call the doctor to see if they have any advice - if I should be concerned or if I should just keep waiting. What's going on with my body and my desire to start trying again are all that I can think about. It's exhausting thinking about it ALL THE TIME. *sigh* I just want to be normal again.


----------



## justwaiting

I'm feeling the same, it's 6 weeks since my d&c at 12 weeks 2 days, the baby had died sometime earlier. We had decided to wait a few month's to try again but one thing led to another 2 weeks ago and now I'm just waiting. I did a hpt the other day and there was a very faint 2nd line but who knows if that was just my hopeful imagination! I have always had a period like clock work, i couldn't even skip my period on the pill and got it while on implanon every 28 days without fail, so waiting for it to come is something I have never experienced before plus the uncertainty that I may be pregnant again. Does anyone else feel like it consuming them, it's all I can think about and I just feel lonely. people I know have had miscarraiges but they all have kids already, so the uncertainty of not knowing whether this is the beginning of a very long journey to have a baby or not is excruciating.
I hope we all get either the 2 pink lines or our periods very soon. I just want to be back to normal


----------



## rachlou

I am really sorry 4 your loss....Hi ive recently had 2 miscarriages first 1 in june @10 weeks and i got pregnant before my 1st period and then miscarried again in november @18 weeks its then took about 8 weeks for my period to return think everyone is different. Sending lov x x I also have thought about nothin but tryin again and hope to do so after my next period x


----------



## samiam

Silver: I am so sorry for your loss. I'm in the same boat. I had medical management of a miscarriage on November 14th and am still confused about my cycle. I've just recently had a test to see if I am ovulating, but the whole thing is so depressing. 

Sounder: I'm in the exact same place you are; bled just after Christmas, but haven't had a positive OPK and have been ttc again, but am unsure if I've had a real AF yet.


----------



## Gem09

Sorry for your losses ladies! (((hugs)))

I miscarried week before xmas (5 weeks tomorrow) and ive noticed today and yesterday a slight bleed, so im praying thats my period.

Obviously everyone of us are different, all we can do is hope and think positive!

Like you SilverFair, i just really want to be a mam, but will never forget about the one i lost!

Honestly ladies, they is hope for us all! (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Ladies,
I got my period 6 weeks to the day after d/c, everyone is different I suppose. It good to know I'm not alone in my confusion. Thanks. Good luck to you all for next time


----------



## samiam

Silver, Anything new with you? I finally got what sort of looks like AF, but I'll know more when I get my progesterone test results on Monday.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I got my period very quickly after my last loss. but then again I dont know if I am still bleeding from the miscarriage or if it is my period. I am sorry you are waiting. It is so hard. Sending you hugs and blessings.


----------



## LilMissHappy

im still waiting too after my m/c on 20th dec. keep thinking AF is on her way but no show as yet. and neg test this morning so expecting it soon. xx


----------



## SilverFair

Still nothing! :( It'll be 8 weeks tomorrow since my miscarriage. No period yet and BFN's every Sunday when I test. Doctor told me to call back if still nothing by 11 weeks post miscarriage. Going absolutely crazy with all this waiting. I just want my body back! I can't move on from my miscarriage until I have a period or a BFP. It just sucks. And everyone else I know has gotten their period back within 6 weeks, so I just keep thinking how unfair it is and wondering if something's wrong with me. :(


----------



## samiam

SilverFair said:


> Still nothing! :( It'll be 8 weeks tomorrow since my miscarriage. No period yet and BFN's every Sunday when I test. Doctor told me to call back if still nothing by 11 weeks post miscarriage. Going absolutely crazy with all this waiting. I just want my body back! I can't move on from my miscarriage until I have a period or a BFP. It just sucks. And everyone else I know has gotten their period back within 6 weeks, so I just keep thinking how unfair it is and wondering if something's wrong with me. :(

Hon. Nothing is wrong with you. I'm so very sorry you're having this happen. I was (maybe still am) there too. Take a deep breath and know that you are not the only one. Really. You're not alone. :hugs:


----------



## LilMissHappy

ouch. AF has arrived today and im suffering already. at least now i can get back on track TTC.


----------



## catcatcat

im in your boat too and getting seriously upset about it. had a early mmc on 13th dec and still no af. even tho all levels etc were at 0 a week later. ive got a dr app ltr today as I am panicking I have something wrong as no af means i am not ovulating yet. why ??? its so annoying. i usually go in steam room and swimming etc my life is on hold til i get my period and cant move on from mc :cry:


----------



## SilverFair

Catcatcat, let us know how your appointment goes. I'm so impatient waiting for something to happen!


----------



## KateC

I am so afraid that this is going to happen to me. I had my D&C two weeks ago, and I really want to start ttc again soon, but the Dr. said to wait for two cycles. What if it's months before I can get those two cycles out of the way?


----------



## KateC

PS, I forgot to say that I'm so sorry. It must be driving you mad! I hope that you get your period very soon, and the peace of mind that will come with it.


----------



## catcatcat

Well, i went in with a list of things i thought i might have wrong like something wrong with my thyroid or random menopause/infertility brought on by the mc and my dr said very little chance of anything wrong and that she thinks i havent ovulated yet cause of stress and worry same way that students periods stop at exam time. She said to relax get on with life and it would happen but to have sex and take a p test every 2 wks till its positive or until period starts. Makes sense although hard to get out of mindset of the neverending 2 wk wait. Dr said they cud test hormones in blood but not until periods had stopped for more than 6 mths which is unlikely. So im having a glass of vino x hope this helps


----------



## catcatcat

P.s my dr said not to worry about waiting for a period if im happy just to continue ttc, bit late for that in my case. Full steam ahead i say. But thats probably a personal choice although if u have fertile cm seems a shame to waste it.


----------



## samiam

catcatcat said:


> Well, i went in with a list of things i thought i might have wrong like something wrong with my thyroid or random menopause/infertility brought on by the mc and my dr said very little chance of anything wrong and that she thinks i havent ovulated yet cause of stress and worry same way that students periods stop at exam time. She said to relax get on with life and it would happen but to have sex and take a p test every 2 wks till its positive or until period starts. Makes sense although hard to get out of mindset of the neverending 2 wk wait. Dr said they cud test hormones in blood but not until periods had stopped for more than 6 mths which is unlikely. So im having a glass of vino x hope this helps

HA! I'm SOO glad to hear that someone else did this! :thumbup: Went in with the list, etc. and my GP just looked at me as if I was slightly NUTS. But if this gives you some comfort, they tested my progesterone on a random day this month and it said that I didn't ovulate last month. HOWEVER, then the doc said that because we took the blood right before what I am now thinking was AF, the test was completely inconclusive, so there seems to be little point in blood tests. Sigh.


----------



## catcatcat

worst thing is I know when I forget about it - it will happen. Im going to try and distract myself as much as possible. You could drive yourself mad looking for symptoms :coffee:


----------



## SilverFair

Just an update. After 9 weeks, I'm pretty sure my period has finally arrived. I've had light brown discharge for a few days and a few sporadic bits where it turns red. It's still really light, but I think it's more than spotting so I think that counts. I'm hoping it picks up a bit so I can feel like it's truly here and not just my mind/body playing tricks on me.


----------



## xSamanthax

SilverFair said:


> Just an update. After 9 weeks, I'm pretty sure my period has finally arrived. I've had light brown discharge for a few days and a few sporadic bits where it turns red. It's still really light, but I think it's more than spotting so I think that counts. I'm hoping it picks up a bit so I can feel like it's truly here and not just my mind/body playing tricks on me.

Yay Silver i hope that it really is AF! i know you have been waiting ages for it to show up, good luck :hugs:


----------



## Gem09

SilverFair said:


> Just an update. After 9 weeks, I'm pretty sure my period has finally arrived. I've had light brown discharge for a few days and a few sporadic bits where it turns red. It's still really light, but I think it's more than spotting so I think that counts. I'm hoping it picks up a bit so I can feel like it's truly here and not just my mind/body playing tricks on me.

Mine is starting to be like that, mostly bown spotting but sometimes abit of red too, this has been going on for 2-3 weeks now, wonder if it is just a really light period!!!

Grrrr come on AF, haha x


----------



## samiam

Oh Silver--I hope it is your AF!!


----------



## mummylove

I only bled for about 6 days after my mc and got my period 8 days later and it was really light


----------

